# I feel like a spoiled brat



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay, here goes. This is guaranteed to sound bratty and #firstworldproblems, so no hate please.

I really really REALLY want the iPhone 5S in gold for Christmas but my parents keep assuring me I'm not getting it. Yet they did this with my current phone and look what happened. I low-key know I'm not getting it yet I keep kidding myself I am. I really don't want to be disappointed when/ if I don't get it, but I think I will. If I don't get it for Christmas I will 100% definitely get it November 2016 but I just feel so bad for feeling this way. I just really want it but know I'm 99.9% not getting it. Also they keep hinting at it but then shutting it down.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

maybe they're just saying it so you're surprised if you do. it's kinda cruel to leave you hanging like that though, if that is the case.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

do they like surprises?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 21, 2015)

You already have a phone. Why do you need a new one? It's just a phone.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You already have a phone. Why do you need a new one? Its just a phone.



I know. It's just a matter of my squad having iPhone 6s' (which I will NEVER get) and just generally wanting one 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> do they like surprises?



yeah, so it's really confusing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> maybe they're just saying it so you're surprised if you do. it's kinda cruel to leave you hanging like that though, if that is the case.



Yeah, and if I do get one I will be over the moon but if not, then I'll be a tiny tiny tiny bit disappointed (WHICH I DO NOT WANT TO BE AS I WILL FEEL CRUDDY ABOUT IT).


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

i have a 4s and it works just the same as any other iphone, and it's not the size of an ipad mini, either.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i have a 4s and it works just the same as any other iphone, and it's not the size of an ipad mini, either.



yeah. i don't want anything past a 5s as they are just ridiculously big tbh, it's just unnecessary.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

well dont feel bad for feeling that way. the way theyre going about it you cant really feeling the way you do


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Esphas said:


> well dont feel bad for feeling that way. the way theyre going about it you cant really feeling the way you do



thank you


----------



## himeki (Dec 21, 2015)

you made a good choice with that color
it's really nice like a kinda brozney color


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you made a good choice with that color
> it's really nice like a kinda brozney color



ikr it's super cute


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't think you're wrong for feeling that way, the way you describe it seems like they might just end up surprising you with it. If they don't though, you said you'd definitely get it in November 2016, so that's something to look forward to!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 21, 2015)

How old are you, if I may ask?

Getting an iPhone just to please a squad doesn't exactly sound like a good idea, especially since it's a phone as pricey as an iPhone.


----------



## himeki (Dec 21, 2015)

Mint Blossom said:


> ikr it's super cute



like oh my god
shiiiinyyyyyy


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Hopeless Opus said:


> I don't think you're wrong for feeling that way, the way you describe it seems like they might just end up surprising you with it. If they don't though, you said you'd definitely get it in November 2016, so that's something to look forward to!



you're right! it's just really confusing. like, 5 days ago, my parents randomly brought it up out of NOWHERE, saying that i definitely wasn't getting it, even though i had not brought it up for days. and then, two days ago, my dad was ranting how he had spent way too much on me for christmas when i asked to grab some mcdonalds. iphones are expensive ⊙ω⊙


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> How old are you, if I may ask?
> 
> Getting an iPhone just to please a squad doesn't exactly sound like a good idea, especially since it's a phone as pricey as an iPhone.



agreed. why waste money on pleasing a 'squad'? Do what you want, not what you think other people would like.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> How old are you, if I may ask?
> 
> Getting an iPhone just to please a squad doesn't exactly sound like a good idea, especially since it's a phone as pricey as an iPhone.



i'm 15. and it's not just to please my friends or to 'fit in', i just genuinely have wanted one for a while ☆(❁‿❁)☆

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> agreed. why waste money on pleasing a 'squad'? Do what you want, not what you think other people would like.



^^^^


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 21, 2015)

Mint Blossom said:


> you're right! it's just really confusing. like, 5 days ago, my parents randomly brought it up out of NOWHERE, saying that i definitely wasn't getting it, even though i had not brought it up for days. and then, two days ago, my dad was ranting how he had spent way too much on me for christmas when i asked to grab some mcdonalds. iphones are expensive ⊙ω⊙



Yeah, that's pretty strange. I wouldn't be surprised if you got it though, but also don't get your hopes too high because they are either really trying to keep it a secret or are being genuine when they say that stuff. You should keep us updated after Christmas and tell us if you got it or not!


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Hopeless Opus said:


> Yeah, that's pretty strange. I wouldn't be surprised if you got it though, but also don't get your hopes too high because they are either really trying to keep it a secret or are being genuine when they say that stuff. You should keep us updated after Christmas and tell us if you got it or not!



I will!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay that's fair enough.

Well if you don't get one don't fret it too much, I'm sure your phone is just as good. There's always next year  plus you might just get a better phone instead, maybe a 6 or a 6s by the time you're out.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 21, 2015)

You are trying to convince yourself too hard 

Read again the OP please LMAO


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2015)

I think they are tricking you, I mean don't get your hopes too high, but I think they are.
My dad does the same thing, last christmas I wanted an ipad mini, and he would always say. "So you want a samsung tablet right?" and i would say no, then he would say oops xD
And I got the ipad mini aha


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 21, 2015)

It's normal for wanting something really bad and expecting it to get it from someone as a present. I'm sure there's a lot of people like you when Christmas is around the corner. 

It's okay to be disappointed if you don't get it, just don't show that disappointment in a bad way (yelling at your parents, throwing a tantrum, etc) as that would upset your parents 

I do hope you get it though, new phone for a present sounds great.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 21, 2015)

Your dad said he already spent too much on you , so it sounds like you're going to have a very nice Christmas. ( even if you don't get the phone).


----------



## himeki (Dec 21, 2015)

i actually have always found it really annoying when people say "no you havent got it" but then i actually do .-. its why now i order the presents myself. i like knowing what i have


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 21, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You already have a phone. Why do you need a new one? It's just a phone.



Totally agree with this. If it texts and makes calls what else do you need on it? There's so many better options for gifts out there then to have the latest and greatest phone.


----------



## Ablaze (Dec 21, 2015)

I suppose it's normal to feel like that since after all, we always want something better. You might want to think about whether or not you actually _need_ to upgrade your phone. Just because it's the best or one of the best, it doesn't mean that it will be suitable for your needs. Sure, you've got such a powerful phone, but if all you'll be doing is texting, calling, browsing the internet and all those small tasks, it's probably an overkill to upgrade unless your current phone can't perform those. Not only that, getting a new phone costs quite a lot of money (unless you know, you've got a ton of cash lying around then go for it).

So yea, not really trying to discourage you or anything since it's Christmas anyway and everyone gets more generous, just maybe something to think about.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't feel bad, I'm sure they will surprise you with one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Totally agree with this. If it texts and makes calls what else do you need on it? There's so many better options for gifts out there then to have the latest and greatest phone.



The newer iPhones are faster, bigger, not to mention there's stuff that's compatible only with newer phones. I do like 100% of my internet usage on my phone too so if the Internet is slow as ass that's a problem
Also I swear to god when Apple releases a new phone the older phones get a lot slower it's happened to me with my 4 and 5


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 21, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm sure they will surprise you with one!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Android behemoths like the Google Nexus 5 is twice as efficient in terms of speed and performance, plus they're so much more cheaper. It's just the brand Apple and the security features which amplifies the price, otherwise they're essentially the same. If she desperately needs a faster and cheaper phone that her parents might actually feel better about buying her, they can go with an Android based smartphone. You can compare the features of the iPhone 6 and said Google nexus here and here.

The newer iPhones do get slower as they release newer phones, since they release a newer iOS version with the new phone as well. The older iPhones don't have the hardware to efficiently run the newer iOS versions; I recently started using an iPhone 4 and it's slow as hell.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Android behemoths like the Google Nexus 5 is twice as efficient in terms of speed and performance, plus they're so much more cheaper. It's just the brand Apple and the security features which amplifies the price, otherwise they're essentially the same. If she desperately needs a faster and cheaper phone that her parents might actually feel better about buying her, they can go with an Android based smartphone.
> 
> The newer iPhones do get slower as they release newer phones, since they release a newer iOS version with the new phone as well. The older iPhones don't have the hardware to efficiently run the newer iOS versions; I recently started using an iPhone 4 and it's slow as hell.



i find that my 4s runs the latest iOS (9.2) really well.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i find that my 4s runs the latest iOS (9.2) really well.



It can, yes, one of my friends owns a 4S too and so far it's running pretty well at 9.2. Can't say it will for future releases though. The 4S is more powerful than the 4 after all.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2015)

I always just convince myself I'm not getting something. That way if I do, it's a surprise. If I don't get it, I'm not gonna be very disappointed.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> You are trying to convince yourself too hard
> 
> Read again the OP please LMAO



uhhhh go away

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> It's normal for wanting something really bad and expecting it to get it from someone as a present. I'm sure there's a lot of people like you when Christmas is around the corner.
> 
> It's okay to be disappointed if you don't get it, just don't show that disappointment in a bad way (yelling at your parents, throwing a tantrum, etc) as that would upset your parents
> 
> I do hope you get it though, new phone for a present sounds great.



of course i wouldn't throw a tantrum lol thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> Your dad said he already spent too much on you , so it sounds like you're going to have a very nice Christmas. ( even if you don't get the phone).



yeah i will thanks


----------



## Llust (Dec 21, 2015)

Doesn't sound like you're being a brat, but if your current phone works fine then I wouldn't be too anxious about getting it. Since your parents already know that this is the first thing that you want, they might end up getting it for you for your birthday or another special occasion


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 21, 2015)

People expect things. The closer you are to someone the more you expect from them. It's not really a first world thing. Everyone does it. It's just human. When we get close to people we tend to rely on them, and the closer we get the more we rely on them. Obviously, you're going to be very close to your parents, so you expect them to get you what you want. Add to this that they have tricked you before in order to surprise you, and you get higher expectations. It's not wrong to feel that way. What's wrong is when you don't take a step back and examine it, but instead start demanding. You've handled it well.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

mimihime said:


> Doesn't sound like you're being a brat, but if your current phone works fine then I wouldn't be too anxious about getting it. Since your parents already know that this is the first thing that you want, they might end up getting it for you for your birthday or another special occasion



you're right, thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> People expect things. The closer you are to someone the more you expect from them. It's not really a first world thing. Everyone does it. It's just human. When we get close to people we tend to rely on them, and the closer we get the more we rely on them. Obviously, you're going to be very close to your parents, so you expect them to get you what you want. Add to this that they have tricked you before in order to surprise you, and you get higher expectations. It's not wrong to feel that way. What's wrong is when you don't take a step back and examine it, but instead start demanding. You've handled it well.



thank you so much! when i was younger we were very poor, luckily we are not  anymore. i have never demanded anything expensive and love and value whatever gifts i get.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 21, 2015)

I feel that way every year, and I always tell myself I'm not gonna get it or anything that I've been remotely wanting.  And almost always I do get one of the things I've been hinting at.

Usually I ask about what I'm getting and ask for hints, and when I ask if it's this or that, and they say no, a lot of the time it _is_ actually what I guessed and they lied.  It makes it a surprise every year though.


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

um maybe they are getting you the phone they're just keeping it a surprise? idk

but you're lucky you even *have* a phone tbh


----------



## Beardo (Dec 21, 2015)

Lol I have an iphone 4 (not 4s) I understand the feeling. But, just be happy you have a decent phone and not a nokia flip phone or something


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> um maybe they are getting you the phone they're just keeping it a surprise? idk
> 
> but you're lucky you even *have* a phone tbh



true


----------



## Jawile (Dec 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> maybe they're just saying it so you're surprised if you do. it's kinda cruel to leave you hanging like that though, if that is the case.



This. In 2013, I wanted a Wii U so badly but my parents kept telling me I'm not getting a Wii U. What do you know, last present I open is a Wii U. Can't speak for all parents but it's possible they're just trying to surprise you.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

Jawile said:


> This. In 2013, I wanted a Wii U so badly but my parents kept telling me I'm not getting a Wii U. What do you know, last present I open is a Wii U. Can't speak for all parents but it's possible they're just trying to surprise you.



hopefully


----------



## Cailey (Dec 21, 2015)

well you're 15 and lucky enough to even have a phone as is. 
having the same phone as your "squad" doesn't matter as much as you may think. 

on the other hand they may just be surprising you, but never _expect_ or try and convince yourself to _expect_ anything in life or you'll be constantly disappointed unfortunately. if they get it, great. new phone. if not, great, you already have one that works just fine.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Lol I have an iphone 4 (not 4s) I understand the feeling. But, just be happy you have a decent phone and not a nokia flip phone or something



adele is suffering with her phone tbh


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 21, 2015)

PeachyPie said:


> well you're 15 and lucky enough to even have a phone as is.
> having the same phone as your "squad" doesn't matter as much as you may think.
> 
> on the other hand they may just be surprising you, but never _expect_ or try and convince yourself to _expect_ anything in life or you'll be constantly disappointed unfortunately. if they get it, great. new phone. if not, great, you already have one that works just fine.



im not being like that tho


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

Mint Blossom said:


> im not being like that tho



tbh if you weren't expecting it or trying to convince yourself you wouldn't have made this thread and dragged it on.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> tbh if you weren't expecting it or trying to convince yourself you wouldn't have made this thread and dragged it on.



^ s?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

Mint Blossom said:


> Okay, here goes. This is guaranteed to sound bratty and #firstworldproblems, so no hate please.
> 
> I really really REALLY want the iPhone 5S in gold for Christmas but my parents keep assuring me I'm not getting it. Yet they did this with my current phone and look what happened. I low-key know I'm not getting it yet I keep kidding myself I am. I really don't want to be disappointed when/ if I don't get it, but I think I will. If I don't get it for Christmas I will 100% definitely get it November 2016 but I just feel so bad for feeling this way. I just really want it but know I'm 99.9% not getting it. Also they keep hinting at it but then shutting it down.



The thing you described. That's not spoiled. Spoiled would be getting angry that you're not getting it. 
You're not spoiled in this case, you're just hopeful.

It's kind of messed up that they keep raising your hopes and then dashing them, and if it's as you describe you have a right to be annoyed.


Edit: Also what is up with all the "You're lucky enough to even have a phone" stuff I keep seeing in this thread. Y'all know you can go out and get a smart phone for like 20 dollars, right? Even refuges have smartphones. It's not as much of a luxury as you think it is.


----------



## boujee (Dec 21, 2015)

I can connect to this, kinda. The only thing is that I'm guaranteed in getting something I want or my relatives just throw things at me. The only thing sometimes is that I get my stuff way late, like I wanted a wii and didn't get it till a year later. Just be patient, that's what I do and shift your mind towards something else so when you do get it you'll be like "ayy holy sht". My grandma once told me is that when you think way too much about it you're not going to get it. Think of how you need something but you can't find it but you end up finding it when you really wasn't concern about it.


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

you shouldn't care what others have


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 21, 2015)

dang my parents didn't let me get a phone until I was 16 and I definitely didn't get a smartphone until I had a job and could pay for it myself haha. 

guess you'll have to wait and see!


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 21, 2015)

Ah, this is depressing. I probably shouldn't have clicked the topic but I guess I just wanted to live vicariously :/ 

In any case, I hope you get it. Because I wish everyone to be happy


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 21, 2015)

Mint Blossom said:


> thank you so much! when i was younger we were very poor, luckily we are not  anymore. i have never demanded anything expensive and love and value whatever gifts i get.


No problem!

Even if you did demand, it's not all bad. Recognizing you were wrong is pretty significant. Actually admiring it is even bigger. So don't beat yourself up over this.

I think maybe because you guys were poor you feel guilty. You're still used to that, and wanting expensive things seems like betraying that. It's not. You're allowed to want things for yourself, even frivolous things. Everyone's a little selfish. Nothing wrong with treating yourself. The whole reason these things are made is for entertainment.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i have a 4s and it works just the same as any other iphone, and it's not the size of an ipad mini, either.



Still using a 4s as well lol. I actually need to upgrade because mine is starting to break down on me but ehh, too broke to atm. xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2015)

The way you're saying it they probably got it for you. If I were your parents though I would buy a box for one and put coal in it. <3


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 23, 2015)

And I'd be lucky to get something worth at least $20 for Christmas lmao
Get it or not, just be happy with whatever you have.


----------



## epona (Dec 23, 2015)

everybody stop being so bitter and get off your moral high horses, a 15 year old asking for an iphone for christmas is nothing unusual at all in recent years so get away with your 'oh when i was your age my father gave me a nickel for christmas and told me not to spend it all in one shop'

she acknowledged that it probably sounds spoiled to some people and that it was a total first world problem so what is the point in berating her, if her parents want to buy her a phone and that's what she's asked for then what has that got to do with you at all

with regards to the actual topic of this thread, my parents used to do that to me all the time and it was the most annoying thing because you knew they were going to get it for you even though they told you they wouldn't, but at the same time there was that little possibility that they actually wouldn't buy it for you so you didn't want to psych yourself up for it in case you were disappointed, it used to infuriate me hahahah


----------



## Bosca (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't feel bad, if you're lucky enough to have that as a gift, then enjoy it..you seem like you understand the value of it and will appreciate it. Have a good Christmas whatever happens!


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 28, 2015)

Update: I got it!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 28, 2015)

Mint Blossom said:


> Update: I got it!



Yay. 

Oh happy day. I'm glad you had a good Christmas.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

Mint Blossom said:


> Update: I got it!


Congrats! You beat yourself up over nothing, I guess.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2015)

case closed then? _finally._


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations! Enjoy your new present


----------

